
Noise-blocking device promises to create a personal bubble of silence - hccampos
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2016/09/22/noise-blocking-device/
======
tomncooper
As someone who has a degree in acoustics and worked in Acoustic consultancy
for 7 years, I can say with some certainty that this will not work as
advertised. Quite simply, you can't change the laws of physics.

If you want to effectively cut out noise from your environment either build
some thick walls around yourself or use 20p foam earplugs in combination with
ear defenders (you can pick 40dB 3M PELTORs for £18 on Amazon). They will be
significantly better than this snake oil device and will save you alot of
money!

